# Price of firewood



## smokechase II (Oct 21, 2006)

The fella below cuts about 200 cords a year.
Selling split Lodgepole for $170 in Bend Oregon currently.
That is around 45 bucks a cord more than 2 years ago for this time of year.

Is your firewood going up in price?


----------



## jon72 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes,Currently in Mid-Coast Maine,dry fitted hardwood goes for $250-$275 delivered.That's about $50 more than a couple of years ago.
I'm on the logging end and I sell green treelength hardwood to firewood guy's for $110 a cord.Any less than that and I would leave it on the stump.


----------



## NYH1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Firewood prices in Central New York have gone up in the last few years too. I bought my wood stove in Dec. 2000. I could buy a face cord of seasoned firewood for $40 to $45 delivered. This season my friend bought 4 face cords for $60 a f/c delivered. He had to buy 4 f/c to get this price. If he bought 1 to 3 f/c it would have cost $75 a f/c delivered. 

He ended up getting 2 free f/c out of the deal though!!! The guy he bought the wood from was in our local newspaper talking about firewood. He said to watch out for dealers that say they're selling SEASONED FIREWOOD because a lot of the time it's not seasoned. Guess what this guy dropped in my friends driveway..............4 f/c of soaking wet green firewood that wouldn't burn at all! My friend called them back and they told him to let it set a few weeks and it would be fine. He told them no way, I paid $60 a f/c for seasoned firewood not wood I have to let set a few weeks. He told them he was going to call the newspaper and tell them what happened. 2 hours later they brought him 2 to 2 1/2 f/c of popcorn dry firewood. It's funny how that worked. 

There really aren't to many reliable firewood dealers in CNY! This is why I cut and split my own. I also love doing it!


----------



## Timbercutter (Oct 26, 2006)

Firewood in my area ranges widly from $25 to $50 delivered by the rick.

Nobody around here sells by the cord.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Firewood*

I'm in northern, NY. Up here round wood goes for like $60 a face cord. Split goes for a little more. Most of it is green. In VT, it's going for as high as $125 face cord, split and delivered. I'm selling a few cords for about $50/cord cut/split and dry.


----------



## johnha (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't bought wood in four years, but I can tell you the free stuff started getting scarce last year in SE PA. 2 of the landscaping yards where I used to get the stuff for free are now keeping and processing wood.

We have to look at the positive side, when the cycle goes the other way in a year or too, or the sheep get bored or tired of woodburning, I'll be able to find a nice insert cheap for my living room fireplace. Between that and the woodstove in the family room. Then the old furnace won't *ever* come on.


----------



## JAM (Oct 28, 2006)

*Firewood prices*

Was $100.00/cord in 100" lengths, just went down $20.00/cord this week on the average. Prices and quality vary alot around here. Free wood on the stump is still available but it's getting so one has to be creative to find it.
Birch bug is going around so there is alot of Home/Cabin owners with dead or almost dead wood in need of cutting. State issues free permits to cut in commerical cuttings after loggers move out ect... umpkin2:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 28, 2006)

Firewood in our area has gone up quite a bit. I"ve raised my prices for what little I sell simply because my costs have gone up. Way up. My biggest expense now is delivery since gas prices are so high. Seasoned hardwood...oak, almond,madrone etc...is going for between 250 and 300 a cord delivered. Doug fir, cedar, and other soft woods are considerably less. Prices in the bigger cities in our area are quite a bit higher than they are here.


----------



## Dale (Oct 31, 2006)

Ahhhh, Cisco, you do mean $50 a Face, and not $50 a Full Cord correct?


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Yea*



Dale said:


> Ahhhh, Cisco, you do mean $50 a Face, and not $50 a Full Cord correct?



I pretty much just found out that everyone in here talks cord as a full cord. My bad. lol $50 bucks a face cord is what I'm getting for it. I'm cheap though. Pretty much everything I'm selling is good wood. Beech, Yellow birch, maple, some oak, cherry... Anyone else you'll pay more than that for it...


----------



## TreeBarber (Nov 1, 2006)

What is a ‘face cord’? I know a cord of wood to be 4x4x8 feet.
Also does any one make a living selling firewood?


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Face cords*



TreeBarber said:


> What is a ‘face cord’? I know a cord of wood to be 4x4x8 feet.
> Also does any one make a living selling firewood?



I've got a couple buddies that do right up the road from me. Matter of fact, I can think of about 5 people right off the top of my head that make a living selling firewood and pulpwood. A face cord is the same thing as a stove cord. Here, we measure it 4' high x 8' wide x 16" deep. To keep it easy, 3 face cords make a full cord. I.e. the 48" long logs cut into 3 pieces 16" each. That's how we do it around here...


----------



## smokechase II (Nov 1, 2006)

*making a living*

TreeBarber:

Regarding; "Also does any one make a living selling firewood?"
The first guy in the photo above does just firewood for a living.

Regarding the face cord thing. It is virtually unheard of in the NW. In Oregon there is quit a bit of literature put out on not getting ripped off on firewood purchases. Dry, full 128 cubic feet, properly stacked, correct length, split to _______ etc. 

The local ads in The Bend Bulletin (town of 70,000 or so) read:

*************
_WHEN BUYING FIREWOOD
To avoid fraud. The Bulletin recommends payment for firewood only upon delivery and inspection.
A cord is 128 cubic feet.
Receipts should include name, phone, price and kind of wood purchased._
(This info posted by the paper)
*************
AAA dry firewood. Split and delivered Bend......$250 a cord......excellent mix of hard and soft wood
*************
Juniper _(On the East Coast this is your cedar)_ firewood split and free delivery throughout Central Oregon. Fireplace lengths available. $210/cord.
*************
Nice firewood, large cords, will deliver locally for only $200.
*************
Seasoned firewood, rounds $150, split $225. Delivery available upon request in Bend / Redmond / Sisters.
*************

*I'm not saying that a face cord is a rip off, if sold clearly as such*. Just interesting how things vary from place to place.

There are many other firewood providers, but they have their hands full this time of year and don't need to advertise.


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Nov 1, 2006)

I work in NJ there are guys getting $250 a cord for split seasoned firewood, I cut my own for that price it would be cheaper to use the gas furnace then heat with wood.

In the Catskills it is about half that, I have to cut down a bunch of trees for a garage so I will have a bunch extra.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Nov 1, 2006)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I've got a couple buddies that do right up the road from me. Matter of fact, I can think of about 5 people right off the top of my head that make a living selling firewood and pulpwood. A face cord is the same thing as a stove cord. Here, we measure it 4' high x 8' wide x 16" deep. To keep it easy, 3 face cords make a full cord. I.e. the 48" long logs cut into 3 pieces 16" each. That's how we do it around here...



Same as elsewhere.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ugh*



smokechase II said:


> TreeBarber:
> 
> Regarding; "Also does any one make a living selling firewood?"
> The first guy in the photo above does just firewood for a living.
> ...



That kills me to hear that too. Here, I can't even buy wood that isn't by the face cord, 16" long. I tried for like 3 weeks to get logs, NOT HAPPENIN'...


----------



## TreeBarber (Nov 2, 2006)

Ciscoguy01 and Smokechaser II thanks for the replies, I have been thinking about selling firewood for additional income.

Here is the two firewood adds from today’s paper.
FIREWOOD: Dry. You haul. $100 cord.
FIREWOOD: Split, seasoned, delivered, stacked. $180 cord.


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are seeling firewood just make sure you know the law in your state, in some states it is illeagel to sell anything other than a cord of wood or a fraction of a cord. So a face cord (if the logs are cut to 16") would have to be sold as 1/3 of a cord not a face cord. I know even in states where this is the law many people still use the term face cord or stove cord, even rick but many states now the only leagle unit is a cord. Avoid non-uniform units NEVER use the term a truck load (because your idea of a truck load and your buyers idea could be real diffrent depending on the truck used).

Samething if you are the buyer of the wood only buy by the cord or if by the face cord make sure you know how long the logs are ad do the math so you know how much wood you are buying.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 24, 2006)

*laws*



JUDGE1162 said:


> If you are seeling firewood just make sure you know the law in your state, in some states it is illeagel to sell anything other than a cord of wood or a fraction of a cord. So a face cord (if the logs are cut to 16") would have to be sold as 1/3 of a cord not a face cord. I know even in states where this is the law many people still use the term face cord or stove cord, even rick but many states now the only leagle unit is a cord. Avoid non-uniform units NEVER use the term a truck load (because your idea of a truck load and your buyers idea could be real diffrent depending on the truck used).
> 
> Samething if you are the buyer of the wood only buy by the cord or if by the face cord make sure you know how long the logs are ad do the math so you know how much wood you are buying.



Hey judge, Where do you get info about firewood selling laws for NY? I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find anything whether it be agricultural or anywhere else?


----------



## jon72 (Nov 24, 2006)

In ME. alot of our rules and regulations fall under the dept. of weights and measures.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Firewood*

Split and seasoned hard wood in my area (Santa Cruz Mountains) is going for $300 to $350 a cord, delivered.
Frank
This is my first post and I cut for personal use.


----------



## adkranger (Nov 24, 2006)

Cisco, I'll check on the NY regs, if any. I'm personally not aware that we have any. Generally we don't have issues with fraud or misrepresentation in the north country, as most buyers seem relatively arware of the product. It's in the urban areas that the treachery seems to take place. Are you looking for logs for cutting into firewood? Also are you looking for them to be delivered? PM me your location, I might know some jobbers working near enough to your locale and if they have the right product maybe you can get a load or two....


----------



## jonseredbred (Nov 25, 2006)

adkranger said:


> Cisco, I'll check on the NY regs, if any. I'm personally not aware that we have any. Generally we don't have issues with fraud or misrepresentation in the north country, as most buyers seem relatively arware of the product. It's in the urban areas that the treachery seems to take place. Are you looking for logs for cutting into firewood? Also are you looking for them to be delivered? PM me your location, I might know some jobbers working near enough to your locale and if they have the right product maybe you can get a load or two....




I have never heard of any NY regs.


----------



## treesurgeon (Nov 25, 2006)

*firewood law in ny*



jonseredbred said:


> I have never heard of any NY regs.


when i advertise my fire wood i have to list the exact size, price and if its seasoned and maybe some more things too. this started two or three years ago. i dont know if its a state law or a county law. 
but i still see people advertising differently through sometimes.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Found*



treesurgeon said:


> when i advertise my fire wood i have to list the exact size, price and if its seasoned and maybe some more things too. this started two or three years ago. i dont know if its a state law or a county law.
> but i still see people advertising differently through sometimes.



OK, enough of this searching. I found what we needed. NY does recognize a face cord as 24x8'x4'. Link below...

http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/WM/WMwood.html


----------



## MOA (Nov 26, 2006)

were can I find the laws for Kansas? Just took over cutting duties for the family and am injoying it to much to stop. To cold to ride the 4 wheeler so this is the next best thing.:rockn:


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 26, 2006)

ciscoguy01 said:


> OK, enough of this searching. I found what we needed. NY does recognize a face cord as 24x8'x4'. Link below...
> 
> http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/WM/WMwood.html



If NY recognizes a face cord as 24"x8'x4', then people are buying 50% less wood than NY govt says they're getting. 

Until I got on this site, I had never heard of a face cord. I'm glad, as it appears that a face cord is deceptive. Why not just call it what it is? 1/3 cord, 1/2 cord or full cord etc. That way there's no confusion. If I tried to sell a face cord here, state weights and measures would shoot me down I'm sure.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Face cord*



chowdozer said:


> If NY recognizes a face cord as 24"x8'x4', then people are buying 50% less wood than NY govt says they're getting.
> 
> Until I got on this site, I had never heard of a face cord. I'm glad, as it appears that a face cord is deceptive. Why not just call it what it is? 1/3 cord, 1/2 cord or full cord etc. That way there's no confusion. If I tried to sell a face cord here, state weights and measures would shoot me down I'm sure.



Its 50% of a cord(full cord). It also says it must be stated either way. So if govt says a f/c is recognized, its not less as long as it's sold that way. I learned from this. I had always thought a face cord was 16x8x4. Hey, as long as the customer is happy, and I'm happy. I guess that's all that counts eh? I don't think NY govt interferes with our logging here near as much as out there. We don't have sting ops etc... That I know of. ADKRanger might know. Never heard of anything like that anyways. My cousin was DEC, he knows what a f/c is, told me when I was younger, he went to forestry college and spoke of it there. I'm surpised. Guess it's different from area to area eh?


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 26, 2006)

If I could get $250 a cord I would almost quit my job to do nothing but firewood. I sell a cords of mostly cherry,blacklocust,and little oak delivered for $80-$100.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Ditto*



Mkarlson said:


> If I could get $250 a cord I would almost quit my job to do nothing but firewood. I sell a cords of mostly cherry,blacklocust,and little oak delivered for $80-$100.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 26, 2006)

Cisco, 
I think you misread their definition of a face cord. It is a stack 4' X 8' and whatever length is advertised. They just gave an example of a face cord with 24" lengths. As long as you are advertising as a 16" face cord, you are ok. But thanks for the link, I also didn't know of any NYS regulations. Quote from the site:
"You may also see wood advertised by a "face cord" with the length of the pieces. A 24 inch face cord is 24 inches wide by four feet high by eight feet long."


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Ahhhh*



tawilson said:


> Cisco,
> I think you misread their definition of a face cord. It is a stack 4' X 8' and whatever length is advertised. They just gave an example of a face cord with 24" lengths. As long as you are advertising as a 16" face cord, you are ok. But thanks for the link, I also didn't know of any NYS regulations. Quote from the site:
> "You may also see wood advertised by a "face cord" with the length of the pieces. A 24 inch face cord is 24 inches wide by four feet high by eight feet long."



I was wondering about that. That was just an example eh? That makes sense. I had always thought that a face cord was a 16" face cord. Thanks for clearing that up eh? Good catch...


----------



## lorax (Nov 26, 2006)

*Firewood*

I sell firewood in the White Mts of NH and I get $265 a cord(128 cubic feet) seasoned 1 year, split and delivered. I buy it log length from a construction company log length. They deliver it to my yard for $30 a cord.


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 26, 2006)

*here in central CT it's going for...........*

180-225 a full cord delivered.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Around here it sells by the rick. Size wise is 4'x8'x?length. I try to cut all mine 18" but some shorter and some longer get into the mix. Mixed wood gets $65 delivered, oak = $75 (thats a rick (1/3 cord)), pecan = $80+ 

I had a guy last week tell me he wanted a cord. Once i verified he knew how much he was getting, I took him his cord. Gave a slight discount for the quantity.


----------



## Puumies (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi

International knowledge ( I know it's no use for you, but anyway...).
We sell firewoods in cubic meters and the price is about 25-50 euros (about 30-70 dollars I guess?).

Pauli


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Nov 30, 2006)

*......make a living.............*



TreeBarber said:


> What is a ‘face cord’? I know a cord of wood to be 4x4x8 feet.
> Also does any one make a living selling firewood?



I think alot of people makes a living sell firewood. If there wasn't a profit in selling firewood, no body would be in it.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Nov 30, 2006)

*...selling firewood for additional income....*



TreeBarber said:


> Ciscoguy01 and Smokechaser II thanks for the replies, I have been thinking about selling firewood for additional income.
> 
> Here is the two firewood adds from today’s paper.
> FIREWOOD: Dry. You haul. $100 cord.
> FIREWOOD: Split, seasoned, delivered, stacked. $180 cord.



Good move. Who knows !! It could turn into full time position for you.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Selling wood*



Firewood Guy USA said:


> Good move. Who knows !! It could turn into full time position for you.



Ya know, I hate to say it, but in these times who knows when your company is going to go broke??? One can never tell. Thing is, the worse the economy gets, there's always a need for firewood. People laugh at me cause I've been on a saw buying spree, but if I lose my jobby job tomorrow I can cut/sell wood to at least get me by till I get another one. One can never be too prepared right? I owe no one anything, debt free, all my vehicles are mine, OLD, but they are paid for. The bank ain't coming to get a damn thing if I get hurt or lose my job... Better to be safe eh?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Firewood cord*

I sell it fo $110/cord picked up.Iam almost out of wood.Frist year selling.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Dec 2, 2006)

*Selling Firewood / NH*

We been selling our K/D firewood in 1/3 cords units for $405.00 plus delivery. Still can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## Kiwilogger (Dec 2, 2006)

In NZ here, we sell firewood by the cubic metre. Good quality mature split eucalyptus or manuka will go for about NZ$80 per cube. This is equivalent to about US$55 The cubic metre is not stacked, just chucked in the truck.

I'm just building a new splitter at the moment. It uses a 60hp 4cyl Diesel motor powering an 80l/min 4000psi cassappa pump through an electrically operated (12V DC) valve. I will set it up so it will operate via a foot pedal (like a sewing machine pedal) thus keeping both hands free. It will have a proximity switch at the return end of the ram travel which will kinda act like detent on a conventional valve.

I work in the logging industry so this is quite a nice little sideline. I take home a fair bit of pine which gets split and bagged in sacks to be sold at Gas stations. I can make about $250 per cubic metre that way. Easy to do $1000 per weekend....


----------



## blackdiesel (Dec 3, 2006)

Timbercutter said:


> Firewood in my area ranges widly from $25 to $50 delivered by the rick.
> 
> Nobody around here sells by the cord.


hey, where in harrison are you? I sell by the cord... $135 apeice here in northern arkansas...


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 5, 2006)

*stacked wood*

Kiwi:

Trivia; it is considered a serious flaw to buy wood that is not stacked properly in this neck of the woods. Thrown in the back of a rig means more trips and less wood. Even a greenhorn from LA would know better than to buy that load.

The nice little bundles of firewood are very marketable in the right setting. 
It's nice to see those shoppers in Birkenstocks getting their due.


----------



## Hoosierheater (Dec 5, 2006)

*Question for Kiwilogger*

What in the world are you going to split that would necessitate using a four cylinder diesel engine?? A 4000psi pump, coupled with a 6" cylinder would generate roughly 56.5 tons of pressure. You must have some tough wood in New Zealand!! Best of luck.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Dec 6, 2006)

*$275.00 cord (Green) ; Haverhill, MA*

Be carefull you don't recieve a firewood delivery like this customer did. 

Someone has requested more information from the Web site.

Here is their information.
_________________________________________________________

Name: Cris

Address: ................Avenue, 

City: Haverhill

State: MA

Zip: 01830

E-mail Address: [email protected]

Questions/Comments:
I paid $275 for a cord of crappy, wet, unseasoned wood. Please tell me you're ............better wood...


----------



## GLM (Jan 1, 2007)

This year a cord from a place right up the street from me, seasoned and split was $285!!! I split enough free wood to heat the next two winters, a couple of years ago I got all the hardwood from a local tree guy, the only problem was I had to take it ALL which was a chore because he brought his truck back to his shop at night and I needed to have his trucks empty for him by the next morning, I filled my yard, my buddies yard and still had to take some to other guys and just dump it in there yards to get rid of it, I started to split the stuff at my house and we got about twelve cords cut and split and then delivered it all in one day, green cut split and delivered for $120 a cord. That paid for all of our gas and time to get all the wood all summer and I was still left with over ten cords for myself, my buddy got ten cords for his house and a couple mechanics I work with got a couple of cords out of it too. Getting such a large volume of wood is tough because it would come in faster than I could deal with it and I needed a huge place to store it, I was dumping piles on top of piles :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Logjam (Jan 1, 2007)

around here, split and seasoned wood goes for $120-$160 depending if it is delivered or not.


----------



## Corley5 (Jan 1, 2007)

45-60 bucks a face cord (4'X8'X16") delivered around here. The snowless winter we've had to date has allowed the average pickup truck and a chainsaw guy to work much longer than usual and has depressed the prices. The warmer than normal temps have contributed also. One paper had six classifieds for firewood last week. I've been selling a little but haven't been pushing it either. I'm working on next years supply in conjunction with a log job I've got.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 2, 2007)

*small bundles of firewood*

I noticed in a Portland Oregon Safeway over Christmas that they had small bundles of firewood, (.8 cubic foot), on sale for $5.95. These were wrapped in plastic wrap and split. Right next to the presto logs for those that are fire impaired.

Doing the math;
128 cubic feet in a cord / .8 cu ft = 160 log bundles x $5.95 means this stuff is going for *
$ 952/cord.* Retail, of course.

The firewood looked OK for softwood.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jan 2, 2007)

it is a little better then the $200 boxes that the firewood guy sells that are 2 cubic feet


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jan 2, 2007)

Corley5 said:


> 45-60 bucks a face cord (4'X8'X16") delivered around here. The snowless winter we've had to date has allowed the average pickup truck and a chainsaw guy to work much longer than usual and has depressed the prices. The warmer than normal temps have contributed also. One paper had six classifieds for firewood last week. I've been selling a little but haven't been pushing it either. I'm working on next years supply in conjunction with a log job I've got.



yea same here, no cold = no demand.... I think I am going to end up sitting on 28-30 cords til next year


----------



## Millman (Jan 2, 2007)

*Log loads down here.*



ciscoguy01 said:


> That kills me to hear that too. Here, I can't even buy wood that isn't by the face cord, 16" long. I tried for like 3 weeks to get logs, NOT HAPPENIN'...



Down here south of Rochester, NY, I can buy log loads of hard wood. Last year I paid $600 for a load of Cherry, Maple and Ash. This year he went up 50$ for a load and I got oak, hickory and cherry. I try to cut in 16 to 18" lengths (Bar length) and by everyones calculations I get 27 face cords - 4x4x16" or 9 full cord - 4x4x8. which works out to be around $70 a cord or $23.33 a face. If I get a Split load delivered, I get 5 to 6 green face for $350. Any way, my bigest oil bill last year was $18 in Feb. It cost more for the oil co. to come and top me off once a month than they make in selling me oil  

Millman


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 2, 2007)

Patriot News Classifieds, Harrisburg, PA
Firewood, seasoned, split hardwood $130/cord or $80 per 1/2 cord. Free Delivery.

I think I would start selling firewood it we could get close to 3 bills per cord.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 2, 2007)

Mkarlson said:


> If I could get $250 a cord I would almost quit my job to do nothing but firewood. I sell a cords of mostly cherry,blacklocust,and little oak delivered for $80-$100.



If your wood is split on the small size and dry, cut at or near 16 inches it should net you at least $150 for the species mentioned. There is a much better market for it in northern IN. I deliver to Rennsalaer and get $180.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 2, 2007)

*900 a cord*

An hour ago saw a news program on CNBC that had a story about a couple former stock brokers in NYC that had gone into firewood retail. They got the wood delivered to a place that had formerly been associated with the mob. They sorted and made prompt deliveries.

They were selling good stuff, cherry - oak - apple and so forth. For $300 a face cord (defined clearly by the reporter as 16" wide).

Report showed several places that were happy with the wood and especially the service they were getting. Restaurants and somewhat wealthier homeowners/renters.


*$900 a cord.*


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 3, 2007)

We got stuck buying wood this winter. Gotter knocked down to 225 a cord from 285. Now I remember why I quit buying wood after the first time. They never seem to put on enough grease before the give ya the shaft when they dump.

Owl


----------



## Mkarlson (Jan 3, 2007)

Brushwacker said:


> If your wood is split on the small size and dry, cut at or near 16 inches it should net you at least $150 for the species mentioned. There is a much better market for it in northern IN. I deliver to Rennsalaer and get $180.



Ahhh your infringing upon my territory. Not really. I have some family in Goodland and I have been to Rennsalaer several times. In fact I bought my muzzle loader from that gun shop there in town, cant remember the name of the place right off hand. But Rennsalaer is 50 miles or so I'm guessing. 

I've not done any advertising although I'm considering trying to move in to Lafayette/West Lafayette market. Its only bout 25-30 miles and I would probably not get to know my customers on such a personal level. My average delivery time now is about doubled from the 15-20 mins spent talking with the people. Right now I'm selling mostly to good ole boys who are retired and or not able to split their own wood like they did when they were younger. Also couple families who can't afford conventional heat and can barely squeeze a dollar to pay me. Maybe I'm just too soft


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Jan 3, 2007)

Brushwacker said:


> If your wood is split on the small size and dry, cut at or near 16 inches it should net you at least $150 for the species mentioned. There is a much better market for it in northern IN. I deliver to Rennsalaer and get $180.



Are you talking $150.00 "net gross" (e.g after business expences) or are you refering to $150.00 gross aka gross sale (e.g. before business expences)?? I think the extra delivery charges would just eat up you profits anyway.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Jan 6, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> An hour ago saw a news program on CNBC that had a story about a couple former stock brokers in NYC that had gone into firewood retail. They got the wood delivered to a place that had formerly been associated with the mob. They sorted and made prompt deliveries.
> 
> They were selling good stuff, cherry - oak - apple and so forth. For $300 a face cord (defined clearly by the reporter as 16" wide).
> 
> ...



Check out their video at http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=159844795 or http://www.thewoodman.com/index.html


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Prices in Akron Ohio*

Just looked in the little local paper around Akron Ohio, and these are the ADVERTISED prices! **Seasoned Hardwood Firewood 4x8x18" stack $125 delivered** The ad directly below this guy says **Firewood mixed hardwoods 4x8x16" $100 $15 delivery within 10 miles** and another guy is trying to get $130 for the same size stack and then offering a discount for 2 or more stacks of this size. seems a little pricey to me!!


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jan 10, 2007)

not too bad in all reality, here is my 4 ad's in the local paper


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Jan 11, 2007)

EastwoodGang4 said:


> Just looked in the little local paper around Akron Ohio, and these are the ADVERTISED prices! **Seasoned Hardwood Firewood 4x8x18" stack $125 delivered** The ad directly below this guy says **Firewood mixed hardwoods 4x8x16" $100 $15 delivery within 10 miles** and another guy is trying to get $130 for the same size stack and then offering a discount for 2 or more stacks of this size. seems a little pricey to me!!



Did you try Walmart, Home Depot or e-bay ??


----------



## manual (Jan 11, 2007)

EastwoodGang4 said:


> Just looked in the little local paper around Akron Ohio, and these are the ADVERTISED prices! **Seasoned Hardwood Firewood 4x8x18" stack $125 delivered** The ad directly below this guy says **Firewood mixed hardwoods 4x8x16" $100 $15 delivery within 10 miles** and another guy is trying to get $130 for the same size stack and then offering a discount for 2 or more stacks of this size. seems a little pricey to me!!



Seems high to me too.
But I don't live where you live. I do wish I could get that kind of money for mine. But what would happen is that the loggers would want more for there full cords. and my profits would go down again.


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Jan 12, 2007)

*wal mart*

Yes i did see the "supermarket" firewood the other day. had a nice stack all wraped up in little cellophane bundles. 3/4 of a cubic foot for 5.99!!! I think that works out to somewhere around $1023 per full cord. now that's outrageous. I'm happy for you guy's that can get those prices as in the newspaper ads, but i'll stick to scrounging free firewood. or maybe sell some of what I have  this will be my ad in the paper--- firewood for sale $1000 dollars a cord, seasoned, delivered, stacked, and thrown in your woodburner


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 12, 2007)

Just northeast of Columbus....going price is $135 dumped. Full cord. Most are rather generous cords, BTW.

Haul this same load to the northwest suburbs, however, easily double that. And if you've got yuppie wood (fruitwood), $$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 12, 2007)

> And if you've got yuppie wood (fruitwood), $$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!



and, as fate would have it, Bob Lynn is right down the road. HUGE apple groves.
Additional fate, they change out those apple trees regularly...


----------



## Gark (Jan 13, 2007)

Little local papers here advertise 'mixed hardwood' for an average of $50 or $55 per face cord (16" X 4' X 8') which normally means $150 to $165 for a real cord (128 cubic feet split/stacked). It's a mixed bag from soft maple to red oak, but don't count on much oak or any hickory or apple.


----------



## goof008 (Jan 16, 2007)

In the Detroit are it's $85/face cord...$100/face cord for all oak! Some guy actually has 1/2 face cord sitting by the road for sale for $45. It's uncovered, well actually it's well covered with ice and snow! Is sold a guy from work a face cord of Ash for $45....that's friends pricing!


----------



## firewooddave (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm getting $50.00 a face cord picked up in Mid-Michigan for all seasoned oak.
I was just wondering what a face cord of hard maple is going for in Michigan?


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 18, 2007)

Saw these ads in my local paper in the Norfolk, Va area.


FIREWOOD : Split & ready to go. U-pick up. $50 per truckload.

SEASONED HARDWOOD All Oak. $165/cord.

Affordable Firewood: $125/cord, $70/half cord. $50/truck load.

All Hardwood $135 full cord

All Oak Split & Seasoned $75 x, $150 cord. Delivered. 

FIREWOOD Seasoned Oak - $75 - 1/2 Cord, $150- full cord


----------



## gasman (Jan 18, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Saw these ads in my local paper in the Norfolk, Va area.
> 
> 
> FIREWOOD : Split & ready to go. U-pick up. $50 per truckload.
> ...



Prices seem to have come down in Richmond area too. Possibly from warm weather.


----------



## SPED (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hudson Valley NY prices*

It's gone up quite a bit around here, I started buying 4 years ago(when i bought my house). Was 125 a cord for green hardwood cut/split/delivered. Now the same guy(and most others) are at 170 cord. Seasoned is 200 on up and I have yet to find a reputable seasoned dealer, I'm not saying they aren't out there, I just haven't found one. The guy I get unseasoned from varies a lot too, some years I get 3 cords some I get a shade over 2. I looked into log length this year too, looks like about 100/cord. 

May try another place that has green split hardwood for 170/cord. What are other people paying in upstate NY? Almost time to order next years wood....


----------



## Dok (Jan 3, 2008)

$300 a cord, seasoned oak here. I have seen pine go for as low as $150/cord. Green oak can be found for as low as $200/cord. Mixed oak and pine is poplar here, $225/cord or so. Down in the valley they control what days you can burn, sometimes you can find good deals if you are willing to drive a ways. Up where I live lots of people heat with wood, keeps the price up.
Dok


----------



## wildbio (Jan 3, 2008)

$190/cord for seasoned lodgepole pine/Douglas fir in Bozeman, MT
$120/cord (+ delivery) of fir/pine on this side of the hill (Livingston, MT).
$5/cord for a Forest Service personal use permit......
There is no such thing as hardwood here, I've seen one or two guys advertising oak from the midwest @ $300+/cord


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm getting $300 for a cord of seasoned oak. Some around here are geting $375 and I have seen it as low as $105. It all depends on how far you want to drive to get it. I buy a lot of wood at $120 deliver to the farm. I have to buy 3 1/3 cord at a time to get it for that. I'll buy it now and resell it in the fall for $300 or so a cord.

Scott


----------



## Blazin (Jan 3, 2008)

Here in Upstate NY where I'm at............
$200-$250 seasoned full cord
$150-$200 green full cord
Log length green? I've heard all kinds of crazy chit from $50 to a $100 per full cord.


----------



## Millman (Jan 6, 2008)

*Western NY prices*

I just got my full load of logs - this year maple, ash and a couple of unlucky Hickory trees. Paid $700 for the load. This works out to be about 70$ a full cord. I usually get 28 to 30 face out of a load. Last year was almost all red and white oak for the same price. Cut and split is $350 a load. This is about 5 face cord per load. I usually go through 12-15 face a year.

Millman


----------



## Rowan (Jan 6, 2008)

In South Central Ontario its ranging from 180 -230 /cord + delivery no stacking (rural area, in cities at 50-100% for crap wood). A load of logs is 600 if you know someone, or up to 900. Quality varies, but generally its got to be Sugar Maple, Oak (red/white), Beach, White Ash, Hichory, yellow birch..... no one buys softwood, people give it away (saw mill slabs), saw mill slabs of good hardwood can be picked up for 20 -30/ half-ton load.

People are generally picky about getting white birch, elm, Black Ash, soft (silver, shag bark, manitoba) maple.

Last year I has a connection for 100/ cord cut & split no delivery (oak, hichory, elm, ash).... lined up 72 cord for the guy in exchange for 10 free cord (6 of which he delivered on before selling the property and moving on). I have a feeling I won't see that price again.


----------



## erika_conn (Sep 4, 2009)

*How much for Manitoba Maple*



Gologit said:


> Firewood in our area has gone up quite a bit. I"ve raised my prices for what little I sell simply because my costs have gone up. Way up. My biggest expense now is delivery since gas prices are so high. Seasoned hardwood...oak, almond,madrone etc...is going for between 250 and 300 a cord delivered. Doug fir, cedar, and other soft woods are considerably less. Prices in the bigger cities in our area are quite a bit higher than they are here.



How much can I charge for 1 cord of Manitoba Maple undelivered?


----------



## snuffbandit (Nov 4, 2014)

here in MN in selling blocked unsplit mixed pine for $85 a cord blocked unsplit white/red oak for $125 and blocked and split black ash for $150. my prices have varried slighty on how much ive like the people haha.


----------



## blades (Nov 4, 2014)

Snuffbandit- you are maybe not aware that this a thread from winter of 2007-2008


----------



## snuffbandit (Nov 4, 2014)

ya i was not until after i had commented lol


----------

